
Ask HN: Be a Guest on My Product Podcast? - andrewpierno
I&#x27;m launching a new podcast called Produkt. I have 2 episodes done and am looking for guests at early stage startups.<p>Here&#x27;s a draft of Episode 1:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;soundcloud.com&#x2F;produkt-podcast&#x2F;episode-1-tonebase&#x2F;s-Wgbea<p>If you&#x27;re interested please take a look here to get in touch:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;sugarkubes&#x2F;product-podcast-interview-request-5acefec574a8<p>Hugs,<p>AP
======
qnsi
6th times you ask this in this week alone. Maybe you should first build your
network, and then try to do podcast?

